# Upper Salt river



## YaknAZ (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't ran it this year but have ran this level in years past. We are in hardshells so no dragging and we had fun. If you are rafting I would say it's too low. We had a thru trip planed for this week and just canceled due to low water. some of the people are going to do the Verde Beasley Flats down to Horseshoe instead, it's running over 700 right now which is fair. I like that level because everything isn't washed out.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The Salt at Chrysotile (the put in) is below 300 cfs right now. From what I've heard about 800 is the min for rafts - and that's bump and grind rafting. 1200 is more like a decent rafting flow. I've only run it at 3000+ which is a lot of fun. I canceled my March 21st permit due to the low flows and way below average snowpack. 

The current outlook (SALT - CHRYSOTILE, NR (SLCA3)) is for the river to stay below about 350 cfs through the 26th and actually drop below 150. The forecasts are notoriously unreliable, but unless there is a major weather event the Salt isn't going to happen anytime soon (probably not this season/year except for rain driven events). The current Snow Water Equivalent (SWE) is at 33% of average for the Upper Salt river basin.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

We were supposed to launch yesterday, Cancelled my permit on the 1st. Looks like that was a good call. 
I've launched at 800 before and we barely made it the first 10 miles.


----------



## markegge (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a March 31st launch date. I'm praying for heat (merciless, relentless heat!). But, I'm planning a backup canyoneering trip that weekend just in case...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

markegge said:


> I have a March 31st launch date. I'm praying for heat (merciless, relentless heat!). But, I'm planning a backup canyoneering trip that weekend just in case...


Pray for merciless, relentless rain instead, and then you may be able to do both.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a launch scheduled for that day as well....perhaps we are in the same group? In any case, for the record I am an optimist, I doubt we are going to get the flow for the trip.....still hoping but I think this year is out.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

just did the daily yesterday in kayaks and a few duckies. Levels were about 300-350. It was the first time I did it that low, it was a blast. Low in places but really fun. Isn't any day on the water fun. Mild to Wild were running duckie commercials with stern mount oar rigs as support. Pretty fun, We are getting snow in Flagstaff today so hopefully the rest of the state will get rain and levels will increase.


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

Just got off it 2 days ago, we self supported our kayaks, but there were a few fully loaded rafters on it that made it down. If you are planning on doing it below 350 cfs, I would recommend a really light boat.


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

also put in at camp 2 if ya got rafts. The rafters ended up dragging a lot of the first section, didn't look fun. After that they were fine for the most part. It was a great trip, wouldn't consider it a great whitewater trip at that level, but was very scenic and worthwhile.


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got home last night from an upper salt wilderness run. We went from camp 2 to horse shoe bend in three days self support by kayak. All in all it was a very nice trip with good weather and great people. We made it fine in kayaks only having to walk our boats in a few places but I really can't see how a raft could make it through at this level with out getting hung up constantly. Very boney in many so many places. Rat trap and Black rock were both interesting with all the water funeling down one narrow chute. very nice trip but hoping for more water in the years to come.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

I ran the day run on the Apache rez last weekend in a kayak at about 350 cfs and it was fun...bony but fun. I have a launch date for April 28th in Wilderness section so I'm really hoping for some weather up here.....either way we'll still be going (probably in a duckie though instead of the 14 footer).


----------



## markegge (Apr 29, 2010)

Rafts are definitely out at this point--but I'm still craving some time on the water and thinking about inflatable kayaks. 

Unfortunately, no one in the group has extensive paddling experience. I expect, at lower water (~300cfs), that the river becomes considerably easier, and that most rapids can be portaged. 

Can anyone comment on the wisdom of going as a relatively inexperienced group on inflatable kayaks down the Upper Salt at ~300 cfs?


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

*? for Firemedic*



firemedic521 said:


> Just got home last night from an upper salt wilderness run. We went from camp 2 to horse shoe bend in three days self support by kayak. All in all it was a very nice trip with good weather and great people. We made it fine in kayaks only having to walk our boats in a few places but I really can't see how a raft could make it through at this level with out getting hung up constantly. Very boney in many so many places. Rat trap and Black rock were both interesting with all the water funeling down one narrow chute. very nice trip but hoping for more water in the years to come.


Couple questions if you don't mind....
Did you run your own shuttle for that down to Horseshoe or use one of the outfitters? Was there a ranger at Gleason to check you in or were you able to pass on by? Did you enter wilderness section on your permit day or was your camp2 start on launch day? I'm just trying to figure out whether we want to take out at Horseshoe or go all the way to highway 288. Thanks for the info. I've ran this section a couple times but only at 1000 cfs or higher so not sure what to expect at below 300. Thanks!


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

We ran our own shuttle and chose to take out at horseshoe because that last 10 miles would have been pretty mundane with a lot of paddling at that flow. Didn't see a single ranger , Indian or forest service


----------



## markegge (Apr 29, 2010)

markegge said:


> Can anyone comment on the wisdom of going as a relatively inexperienced group on inflatable kayaks down the Upper Salt at ~300 cfs?


I'll go ahead and comment on this, for posterity's sake. Six of us went--and six of us returned. We ran the entire 55 miles at ~300 cfs. Another 200 cfs would have been nice--or an extra day (we did it in three days plus a partial day on each end). Corkscrew was portaged (after one unsuccessful run), but ran everything else. Rat Trap was a blast, and Black Rock Rapid.

Taking a group of with limited (if any) paddling experience into the remote desert wilderness is likely a reckless venture--but we survived we memories and photos to share.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I ran the wilderness run two weeks ago at 250 cfs from 2nd Camp to Horseshoe Bend with a small group in IKs and it was awesome. Yes, the water was low but through the canyon below Gleason we had many great runs. Rat Trap was fun and Lower Corral was a nice chute into a deep pool. The weather was blue bird everyday and despite a leaky valve to start the trip we made good time each day with the wind in our face. The desert is awesome this time of year near water and we didn't see another soul until we got to the takeout. Good times!


----------

